# EXO 36x18x18 revamp



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

I have an exo terra 36x18x18 which previously housed a group of 4 D. Auratus. About 10 months ago I sold the group and completely pulled everything out and put it into storage. 

I was never quite happy with it. Here it was it looked like before.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

With a viv this large weight becomes an issue. So I decided to only put Exo Terra Bio Drain Substrate in the front, instead of the whole viv. I really like the look of this. I used NEHERP Original Vivarium Substrate, as I use this in all my vivs.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

Planting phase 1 of 3

- Polystichum tsus-simense _(Korean Rock Fern)_
- unknown fern
- Philodendron scandens _(Heart Leaf Philodendron)_
- Neoregelia olens X fireball
- Neoregelia fireball

These came from NEHERP.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

........fast forward 1 week later and here is planting phase 2 of 3.

- Schefflera arboricola ‘Mini Ivory’ - Dwarf Umbrella Tree
- Peperomia trinervula
- Asarum maximum 'Ling Ling' - Panda Face Ginger

This round all came from joshsfrogs.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

Some "Live Oak Leaf Litter" added and some accents to start bringing this thing together.


----------



## Dfrogger (Feb 19, 2017)

What kind of frogs are going in this time?


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm looking to put in 6 dendrobates leucomelas. I have experience with these frogs and I think 6 will be good as long as there can be a fair amount of visual barriers. They do great in groups and have never witnessed any aggression. This viv is for show and not breeding so there will be no coco huts and leafs are small instead of large. If they do breed no big deal, but thats not my goal.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

Been up for a little over a month and frogs were added today. I ended up with five leucs.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

After they settled in later in the day a few started to come out.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Nice job on the rebuild! Great incorporation of the vines.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice job indeed. It looks so natural


----------



## Dartgirl (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice job Cole they r lucky to have a sweet pad like that. What brand is ur lighting? Where did u get it?


----------



## spikeizzy77 (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it a finnex light? It looks similar to my finnex.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

Finnex Planted+ 24/7. I'm getting great plant growth in this viv. I found these to be excellent in Exo Terra 18" tall. However it did poorly on my Exo 24" tall viv.


----------

